# RFID und Java



## Dit_ (7. Jun 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwar schon gegoogelt habe aber keine aktuelle Information zu RFID und Java gefunden.

Ich weiss es gibt RFID Api wie Java-RFID diese ist aber schon relativ alt und wurde mit geräten getestet die ich im Handel nicht finden konnte...

Vielleicht kennt sich jemand mit dem Thema aus. Ich würde halt ungern das Geld für ein Gerät mit dem ich doch nichts anfangen kann ausgeben.

Kann mir jemand API/ Gerät empfehlen?

Also würde mich sehr über Paar Tipps freuen 

Danke schon mal


----------



## HoaX (7. Jun 2011)

Zum Gerät: Auch da gibt es technische Unterschiede wie Trägerfrequenz usw. Ich denke da wirst du selbst schauen müssen was du willst/brauchst.

RFID liefert ja nur die im Tag gespeicherten Daten, von dem her denke ich dass >90% der Geräte mittels RXTX ausgelesen werden können. Evtl nötige Kommunikationsprotokolle gibts beim Hersteller des Geräts.

Ansonsten gibt es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit alles selbst zu bauen, was auch nicht unbedingt kompliziert ist.


----------



## XHelp (7. Jun 2011)

Was die Hardware angeht lohnt sich ggf ein Blick auf OpenPCD Passive RFID Project - OpenPCD


----------

